

Sikuli: Write scripts using GUI buttons and screenshots - ninetax
http://www.sikuli.org/

======
Hawkee
While this might not be news to some it's new to me. I don't normally use
macros, but I'll certainly keep this in mind if the need ever comes up.

------
defeated
We used this to automate UI tests on an iOS app a couple of years ago (before
they added the UI automation stuff). Seemed to work pretty well, though it was
a fair bit of work to get it set up.

------
jamesgagan
i made a fishing bot for wow using sikuli a while back - it was rudimentary
but since fishing in wow is mostly just clicking the bobber, it worked pretty
well. i'd let it go overnight and would wake up to bags full of fish every
morning.

------
aytekin
Sikuli is great. We use it to click on the "Sync Branch" button on GitHub app
window every minute on our dashboard screen. Seeing a live stream of commits
is very motivational.

The only problem is that the Sikuli scripts can stop working easily when you
resize the window or restart the computer. Something changes on the screenshot
so it stops finding the button.

------
kingsley_20
Like already mentioned, not new. I used to this to QA-test and bot Farmville-
style flash games when I was working on that (~3-4 yrs ago).

It's particularly good for situations where you know what you're expecting to
see, but you don't know when or where it will appear.

------
jgillman
I recall trying to use this in 2003 to automatically click on some car website
to collect points so I could get a free flatscreen TV.

I ended up using AppleScript when Sikuli didn't work to automatically click
the mouse every X number of seconds and only ended up with a free T-shirt. :(

------
gavingmiller
I wrote a blog post about Sikuli a long while ago:
<http://randomtype.ca/blog/a-look-at-sikuli/>

------
itsnotvalid
Fellow Chinese hackers should know the author, vgod, as he is pretty vocal in
certain online Chinese communities.

------
nacker
Not exactly news, I've been using it for years. Very useful for automating
things like cutting and pasting from pdf's.

I'd really like to see someone hook it up to SPAUN.

What's SPAUN? I'll let the Doctor explain
[http://drwho.virtadpt.net/archive/2012/12/09/large-scale-
neu...](http://drwho.virtadpt.net/archive/2012/12/09/large-scale-
neurosimulation)

<http://nengo.ca/build-a-brain/spaunvideos>

~~~
bugsbunnyak
+1. Sikuli was a dream find a few months ago when I had to upload 100s of
images for a rater survey to a locked-down LimeSurvey instance (no ftp
allowed). 20 minutes and I had a functioning script that pushed all of the
upload buttons and paste the next filename in sequence.

